# I am a bona fide DIY genius!



## swee'pea99 (3 Oct 2021)

How impressive is this?







_Big _gap at the top of the front door. Fitted a draught-excluder strip, but there's still a gap - only four or five mils, but boy does the wind whistle thru' when it's in the east...

What to do? I need something that can be easily fixed in place, that will tend to puff up a bit to fill any gap, but will also slip/squeeze down easily where it's too big.

<lightbulb emoji> An old inner tube, cut to length and stapled along one edge. Ok, it's not pretty, but it's on top of the door - who's ever going to notice? 

Took all of five minutes - no more draught! 

I'll be doing autographs at the door...


----------



## Cycleops (3 Oct 2021)

A really inventive DIYer would have left the valve in, sealed the ends so that you can inflate it to fully seal the gap.
It’s ok don’t thank me.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> A really inventive DIYer would have left the valve in, sealed the ends so that you can inflate it to fully seal the gap.
> It’s ok don’t thank me.


And then when you open the door...then try to close it again? 

Hi think not.

My method is FLAWLESS, flawless I tell you. 😄


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> And then when you open the door...then try to close it again?



Fit a small pump on the door?

It's a smart move though: is there a thread for ways to use inner tubes?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fit a small pump on the door?
> 
> It's a amart move though: is there a thread for ways to use inner tubes?


Connect a small electric pump to the valve and a switch on the door so it inflates when the door is closed - then deflates when the door handle is pressed.

together we could conquer the world!!!


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Oct 2021)

Advanced Inflatable Airlock (AIA)
Nasa technology made by Honeywell
Excludes 99.99% of all draughts


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Connect a small electric pump to the valve and a switch on the door so it inflates when the door is closed - then deflates when the door handle is pressed.
> 
> together we could conquer the world!!!


Using a 700c innertube would allow you to stretch fit it round the door, no staples required.


----------



## craigwend (3 Oct 2021)

Good job you've not gone tubeless  the sealent might not have worked quite as well


----------



## craigwend (3 Oct 2021)

You've also invented

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stormguard-Excluder-Proofing-Premium-Aluminium/dp/B07MQJH7KB


Nearly...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2021)

Cycleops said:


> A really inventive DIYer would have left the valve in, sealed the ends so that you can inflate it to fully seal the gap.
> It’s ok don’t thank me.


Slight problem with this suggestion - the multiple staples through the tube creating a slight lack of airtightedness!!


----------



## Gillstay (3 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Slight problem with this suggestion - the multiple staples through the tube creating a slight lack of airtightedness!!


Ah yes, so bonding it too the top of the door with the ends sealed and light pressure may just do it. Glue can be expensive though !


----------



## irw (3 Oct 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Connect a small electric pump to the valve and a switch on the door so it inflates when the door is closed - then deflates when the door handle is pressed.
> 
> together we could conquer the world!!!



Orrrrr, attach a second tube down the hinge side of the door, between door and frame. Pump that up to 1.5x the amount needed for it to seal the edge, and also connect it to the top one (which is about half the length of the side one). This way, AS you close the door, the extra air will move into the top one, thus providing a solid seal once the door is closed!


----------



## Beebo (3 Oct 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> How impressive is this?
> 
> View attachment 611920
> 
> ...


I love a DIY bodge job. It’s the greatest feeling.


----------

